# American Standard Colony tub valve repair trick.



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a little trick I thought I'd share. 
You ever go to replace a stem on an old American Standard Colony tub/shower valve and you pull the stem out and :furious: The stem came apart inside the faucet:furious:

I'm not quite sure what American Standard was thinking when they designed this stem but for some reason they felt it was necessary to design it so the bottom half of the stem would get stuck inside the faucet by way of the bibb screw loosening over time. The bibb screw is what holds the bottom half of the stem together. 

This usually results in having to replace the faucet because without this trick to remove the rest of the stem it's near impossible. 

The magic tool? An easy out!











After you remove the barrel you will most likely need to remove the seat in order to remove the bibb screw and the remaining pieces. It works like a charm :thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

One word... MOENTROL!!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Here's a little trick I thought I'd share.
> You ever go to replace a stem on an old American Standard Colony tub/shower valve and you pull the stem out and :furious: The stem came apart inside the faucet:furious:<snip>
> 
> I'd say the tool I made for Moen Legend Balance Spools would work on the faucet shown also.
> ...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey that's cool!

I'm gonna look thought that more later when I have more time.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Is that an #5 or #6 easy out. The number 6, ideal for PP 2 handle shower seats....is hard to find.


----------



## Ben11111 (Jul 15, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> One word... MOENTROL!!


Never had to extract a 1225 from a Moentrol :whistling2:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I have had to extract plenty of brass 1200 cartridges :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I have had to extract plenty of brass 1200 cartridges :whistling2:


Rather do that than those crappy Moen Posti-temp cartridge.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Me too^^


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ben11111 said:


> Never had to extract a 1225 from a Moentrol :whistling2:


3/8" pipe tap. ALWAYS get them without egging.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Rather do that than those crappy Moen Posti-temp cartridge.


Snap the tip off of a long sheetrock screw and go right into the plastic. Once the screw hits the brass body of the valve it should pull the cartridge out. If it doesn't at least you have something to grab onto to pull it out. I've never had to use the screw to pull on but its an option. Every one I've done the cartridge walks out from the screw.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

bct p&h said:


> Snap the tip off of a long sheetrock screw and go right into the plastic. Once the screw hits the brass body of the valve it should pull the cartridge out. If it doesn't at least you have something to grab onto to pull it out. I've never had to use the screw to pull on but its an option. Every one I've done the cartridge walks out from the screw.


Positemp?

Nice trick. I usually use 2 screwdrivers and pry it out from each side. Works everytime. I like your trick Ill try it next time.


----------

